# Bernanke drops a clanger!!



## wayneL (2 May 2006)

I haven't got a link yet.

But everybodies favourite central banker, Helicopter Ben Bernanke, delivered a sollid body blow to the breadbasket of US equities market overnight by "clarifying" his comments about a pause in rate hikes.

It turns out Benny boy is a tad more hawkish that folks thought, sparking an immediate 12 pt selloff in the S&P 500.

...to have such power....Sheesh


----------



## wayneL (2 May 2006)

Oh forgot to add:

The bond market was ahead of the curve, selling off bonds to close to their several year lows, before the announcement.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

<EDIT> The 30 year t-bonds actually made a new low FWIW


----------



## websman (2 May 2006)

Bernake is just another idiot like Greenspan.

Dudes, if it keeps up like this, I may be moving to Australia...That is if y'all will have me...lol


----------

